# Welcome Message For Guests/New Visitors



## Neutral Singh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh !!*​*We are so pleased that you have visited our network. Enjoy your stay over here !! 
GurFateh* ​
*FREE Registration**Forum Index**Recent Topics**FAQ**Members List**Calendar**Search**Quick Links *​ 
Respected Friend,

You are welcome to join in an interesting community of sikh scholars, intellectuals with a blend of sikh youth & non-sikh members, sharing their understanding of philosophy of Sikhism. We believe that this network has a good deal of information to meet your spiritual needs and there are many questions/problems surrounding present Sikh community and we know that you have much to share with us. Our network presents to you, a unique inter-faith platform, where you are welcome to actively participate in various forums sharing your views & ideas. While understanding the true meaning of freedom of expression, we are certain that you will love the discussion environment as enjoyed by other fellow members.


Some of the forums highlighted are:

1. Sikh Spirituality Forums for a dedicated on study of various aspects of Sikhism ;
2. Philosophy & Religion including topics on metaphysics, ethics, world religions and much more ;
3. Member's Lounge for a personal interaction with members on general issues like current affairs, home, family, careers, life at work etc. ;

Most importantly, as a sikh or aspiring sikh, there are lot of ongoing discussions about relevant questions such as:

1. Who is a Sikh ?
2. Why Kesh and Kakaars ?
3. Sikh Gurus & Gurbani and so on...


Your active participation is solicited in our endeavor to rekindle the spirit of Sikhism in present Sikh youth worldwide and spread the message beyond the Sikh community.


*Click here* to visit the network.
*Click here for an instant free Registration* with the network & start sharing your views !!



With Best Regards
*Sikh Philosophy Networking Team* 


*Submit Your Links/Urls :: Top Sites Competition* ​ Copyright 2004, All Rights Reserved
Sikh Spiritual & Philosophical Discussion Forums
Contact : *Sikh Philosophy Networking Team*​


----------

